
Real-Life Telepathy is closer than you think - misss
https://www.thedailybeast.com/real-life-telepathy-is-closer-than-you-think
======
DATACOMMANDER
This is a repost. They can transmit one bit (rotate or don’t rotate) with
about 85% accuracy. That’s not nothing, but it’s not that much either.

